# Gift Cards



## bokeldol (Sep 30, 2016)

To show appreciation to our local police we wanted to get 20 gift cards for $10 each for all staff. We have given $$ to the scholarship funds but want something that they can use. Is this ok in Mass?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

bokeldol said:


> To show appreciation to our local police we wanted to get 20 gift cards for $10 each for all staff. We have given $$ to the scholarship funds but want something that they can use. Is this ok in Mass?


I think so, correct me if I'm wrong but I think anything under $50 is fine. Plus your giving them to everyone so it sounds good to go.

We had someone bring in $100 worth of $5 Dunkin cards and it was quite welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

patrol22 said:


> I think so, correct me if I'm wrong but I think anything under $50 is fine. Plus your giving them to everyone so it sounds good to go.
> 
> We had someone bring in $100 worth of $5 Dunkin cards and it was quite welcome


Same here. Very appreciated!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Under $50 is the limit. You're good to go.


----------



## bokeldol (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

No, thank YOU!


----------

